# Hunting Club with Pigs



## cneedha1 (Jan 24, 2014)

Anyone have any openings on a club with pigs within about an hour of newton county?


----------



## teamholt (Feb 2, 2014)

I have 876ac in Hancock co with a lot of hogs dues are 650 a year


----------



## Buck_ruttin (Mar 18, 2014)

460 acres in Wilkinson County have deer hogs and fish ponds pm for further details


----------



## Sharp1985 (Jul 1, 2014)

Marion County lease (680 Acre) 10 mile outside buna Vista Ga

Borders Fort Benning / 6 gated access points/ good roads.

Great Deer/hogs/Quail/ turkeys

Looking for 3, members for a total of 7 max

Dues. 1000$

Call or text 330-717-9559


----------



## .300ultramag (Jul 13, 2014)

Are you still looking for a club with hogs?  We have a ton in Jefferson Co., but would probably be about an hour and a half from you.  1st county in the southern zone, so you would have an extended deer season!


----------



## Rusty Knife (Jul 14, 2014)

We are a Coastal SE Georgia Still Hunting Lease looking for a few good people to join our 1000 acre club. Our club is located on 1000 acres near Townsend, Ga within Macintosh County. 40 minutes south of Savannah and 35 minutes north of the Flordia/Georgia Line, approx 5 minutes east of HWY 95. We are a newly established club, we don't have any amenities such as electricity or camper hook ups yet. But with support of memebers in the future we hope to have such things. We have a SOLID deer population along with a very productive hog population. The majority of the property is mature hardwoods with a few small Cypress groves and pines. Coon, fox, coyote hunters are welcome. Memberships will be $625 for the year.

If interested, feel free to call or text.
808-453-0075


----------

